# Got me a new set of wheels!!!!!!



## Janeyb (9 Mar 2008)

Thanks for those who perused my very long list of bike choices! Went to Paul's cycles today and looked at loads. Tried some mens and some women's specific. And I fell in love! This is a total shock to me as I am not a girlie girl who loves pink. But I had a test ride on this - and it's fantastic!

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b1s2p1425

I decided against discs.....I know what I'm doing with V brakes and just feel comfortable with them.

So brought the beast home and went straight out for a ride. I loved it. It is such fun and if you ask me, that's the main thing. Goes like stink and I even had the guts to do some single track downhill for first time since breaking my arm!

Brought some slicks for the Carrera which will now become my commuting bike.

All in all I'm a very happy bunny!


----------



## longers (9 Mar 2008)

Janeyb said:


> I loved it. It is such fun and if you ask me, that's the main thing.



You're right about that. Lovely looking bike .


----------



## Crackle (9 Mar 2008)

Hang on <get sunglasses> Ah, that's better I can see it now.

If it suits it suits. You can agonize over specs and pics all you like but you know as soon as you ride it whether you'll get on with it.

Congrats, we'll be expecting some accessory questions next


----------



## punkypossum (9 Mar 2008)

Ooops...just posted on your other thread...bit late I suppose 

That is cool though - love the bright pink, and I'm not usually into girly looking bikes, but that is FAB!!! So it on the web when it first came out and was dead jealous cause they are all too small for me!


----------



## bonj2 (10 Mar 2008)

whereabouts you riding if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dave5N (10 Mar 2008)

Mind.

You need to mind.


----------



## Janeyb (10 Mar 2008)

Don't mind at all.....I'm in west Norfolk so tend to visit Thetford and local forest routes in Shouldham, Sandringham, The Sinks. All nice trails with some ok single track routes. Rest of time spent pottering around on local backroads and bridleways.....usually via a local pub!

Also commute with bike on train to Cambridge - unfortunately not via the pub!


----------



## Gerry Attrick (10 Mar 2008)

Congratulations on your new acquisistion Janey. With that colour, the local WVM will not be able to use the SMIDSY excuse!

I've done a bit of cycling round Sandringham. It's a great area with lots of quiet lanes and village boozers. Enjoy!


----------



## domtyler (10 Mar 2008)

Janeyb said:


> Don't mind at all.....I'm in west Norfolk so tend to visit Thetford and local forest routes in Shouldham, Sandringham, The Sinks. All nice trails with some ok single track routes. Rest of time spent pottering around on local backroads and bridleways.....usually via a local pub!
> 
> Also commute with bike on train to Cambridge - unfortunately not via the pub!



Be very careful JaneyB, there are some of the internets most prolific stalkers and cycle doggers on this forum. I fear you have just been groomed by one of the very worst. 

PS, have you got any photos of yourself in Lycra?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (10 Mar 2008)

Why do I sense that this innocent thread is starting to freewheel?..............oh yes, it's going downhill!


----------



## Janeyb (11 Mar 2008)

domtyler said:


> PS, have you got any photos of yourself in Lycra?



Actually......I was contemplating pink lycra....purely to match the bike!
But photos of me in any kind of lycra would lose me even more street cred than buying a pink bike has!

I am currently suffering what looks to be an entire week of ribbing at work from a fellow cyclist who is disgusted at the colour of my new purchase! If you met me, you would realise that girlie pink is really not in keeping with my character!

I still love it though! - and she has officially been christened. The new member of the family is - Phyllis Pinkerton. Such a nice ring don't you think.


----------



## snapper_37 (11 Mar 2008)

I think the colour is cool Janey. Nearly as nice as my lime green MTB (check out the photo gallery).

Phyllis Pinkrinse sounds better lol

I had a GT Agressor for a few years and I really liked it! Great for trails and for commuting!

Happy riding!

L


----------



## trio25 (11 Mar 2008)

I love the colour, but couldn't have a pink bike myself as I have so much pink clothing! I do have pink brakes on the ss mtb though.


----------



## postman (28 Mar 2008)

Sandringham.Will her Majesty allow the deer to be shocked by the Pink Panther.


----------



## Iceniner (10 Apr 2008)

I got myself a GT 2.0 with hydraulic brakes loved it, im quite impressed with the avalanche range, quite liked the neval tyres on these models too, not bad and have lasted pretty well even when on the road a lot. 

Glad you like your new bike though! mines no where near as bright just the dull silver of the 2007 model


----------

